# Fishing Knots



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So while fishing with Rapalahunter this weekend I was shown a Palomer knot. It was pretty easy ind I'm excited to use it. I was wondering what you guys like to tie? I have always used a clinch or improved clinch knot and would like to learn some new knots. Plus I would like to know what the strongest knots are.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I started using a 'UNI KNOT' back in 1975 when it was promoted in Sports Afield magazine. It is a 100% not when tied properly and works for everything from tying on lures to joining two dissimilar lines together. There are a lot of good knots out there, but I haven't every seen one as versatile as the 'UNI KNOT.'


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know if you've seen this before, pretty cool just click on the knot to see the tutorial 

http://www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent ... ?id=132344


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> I don't know if you've seen this before, pretty cool just click on the knot to see the tutorial
> 
> http://www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent ... ?id=132344


That is awesome... Palomar looks like a great all around knot with all lines. I think I'll switch.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've just always used the same knot out of habbit. It's pretty similar to the Uni-knot, but all I do is pull a few inches of line through eye of the hook and twist the line around abour 6 or 7 times then I string it through the loop at the bottom near the eye of the hook and pull it tight and tie an overhand knot to finish up. I should probably go back to the Eagle scout days and dig up all the info I had on knot tying to try something different!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> I don't know if you've seen this before, pretty cool just click on the knot to see the tutorial
> 
> http://www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent ... ?id=132344


Yeah, that is a good site! I go there a few times a week, there are quite a few good articles there!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I've just always used the same knot out of habbit. It's pretty similar to the Uni-knot, but all I do is pull a few inches of line through eye of the hook and twist the line around abour 6 or 7 times then I string it through the loop at the bottom near the eye of the hook and pull it tight and tie an overhand knot to finish up. I should probably go back to the Eagle scout days and dig up all the info I had on knot tying to try something different!


Thats a clinch knot I think all except the over hand to finish. go to that website and watch video 1 and like 6 those are the ones we are talking about.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I've just always used the same knot out of habbit. It's pretty similar to the Uni-knot, but all I do is pull a few inches of line through eye of the hook and twist the line around abour 6 or 7 times then I string it through the loop at the bottom near the eye of the hook and pull it tight and tie an overhand knot to finish up. I should probably go back to the Eagle scout days and dig up all the info I had on knot tying to try something different!


JAT- that's the clinch knot. Great knot but the improved clinch is better imo. That's about all I use for attaching hook to line, while my fishing partner is strictly a palomar guy (right puddles?).


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I love the palomar. It is all I use now. It is the strongest fishing knot known from most every source I've read. I don't believe any knot gives you 100% of the line strength though. The mere fact that the line is bent around a metal hook suggests that barring any weakspots, the knot will be the weakest spot on the line.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I use the improved clinch (i think) i go around 5 or 6 times back through the middle and again in the newly created loop. (sorry bad explaining)


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I don't believe any knot gives you 100% of the line strength though.


Sorry, but your belief is incorrect (and I AM NOT throwing stones!). Go to the above listed URL and watch some of the videos on head-to-head comparisons. The 14# and 15# lines used to tie the knots ARE NOT breaking or pulling loose until the line tension reaches 18 to 22 pounds of tension. That tells me that the knot strength is MORE than 100% of the lines rated strength. There are some knots that will break or let loose with less line tension than the rated line strength as well.

Watch the videos - seeing IS believing!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Even if the knots are holding up to those loads, if it is the knot that finally gives, then it is the knot that is the weakest spot on the line. That would just mean that the whole line can withstand more than its printed rating. Without watching them I can't tell you. Give me specifics of where to find it because I don't feel like browsing through that link to find them.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I used the the improved clinch for years to tie on hooks, lures, etc. Now I use the polymer in most cases (unless putting on a swivel, then the polymer won't work on one of the ends). Just like the man said, make sure you wet the line in the area of the knot, or you will most likely break the line at the knot tightening it. On some of the newer lines, the improved clinch doesn't work very well, as it breaks often. I suggest when you go to tighten the knot, make sure you lubricate with saliva/water, and then ssslllooowwwlllllyyy tighten the line down. When I make sure I do this, I rarely have to retie the knot because of weakening at the knot like I used to have to do with the improved clinch.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My favorite knot...I don't know what it's called. Its tied by passing the line through the eye, then, with the tag end, tying an overhand knot around the main line. Then take the tag end and tie another overhand knot, this time around the line which forms the first overhand knot. Tighten it down. It has excellent knot strength, won't slip, and is very compact. It's also a very good knot for droppers if you tie them onto the bend of your hook. You can tie the knot separately from the hook, and then just place the loop over the bend and pull it tight. Don't clip the tag end too short on this setup, and you can loosen the knot by pulling on the tag end with your forceps. This allows me to change my main fly by tying only one knot.

I also use the perfection loop quite a bit for attaching tippets to tapered leaders. 

One trick I like involves a nail knot when attaching fly line to tapered leader or butt section. Poke a needle into the end of your fly line for about 1/4", then force it out the side of the line, creating a tunnel in the last 1/4" of your line. Pull the needle out and reverse it, sticking it back into the hole you made in the side of your line. Pull the thin end of your tapered leader through the tunnel with the needle's eye and tie your nail knot as usual. If using a butt section, you can freeze the end of your fly line with the needle inside (an ice cube works well), then remove the needle and feed the butt section through. This makes the cleanest nail knot you'll ever see and makes it slide through your guides a little easier.


----------

